# Tamoxifen: The best SERM available



## ripped_one (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18692782

This study evaluates, compares, and contrasts the effects of three selective estrogen receptor modulators (SERMs), namely, tamoxifen, toremifene, and raloxifene, on the hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis in 284 consecutive subfertile men with idiopathic oligozoospermia using three therapeutic protocols: [1] tamoxifen, 20 mg, once daily (n = 94); [2] toremifene, 60 mg, once daily (n = 99); and [3] raloxifene, 60 mg, once daily (n = 91). The antiestrogenic effects of SERMs at the hypothalamic level result in a statistically significant increase of gonadotropin levels, which is more marked for tamoxifen and toremifene compared with raloxifene.

Picture courtesy of Ergo-Log




My thoughts: Tamoxifen and Toremifene are both great drugs for PCT.  Tamoxifen edges it out though.


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 22, 2011)

Tamoxifen improves blood vessel health, lowers LDL and Triglycerides as well

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=933187

Abstract

Background-Tamoxifen and its analogues act as selective estrogen receptor modulators (SERMs) in women, with estrogen-like activities on some plasma cardiovascular risk factors (eg, lipoproteins). Effects of SERMs on men with coronary artery disease (CAD) have not been reported. Methods and Results-Thirty-one men with angiographically proven CAD were recruited; 16 were treated with tamoxifen (40 mg/d) for 56 days, and 15 were untreated. All the CAD patients were medicated with aspirin and an HMG-CoA reductase inhibitor for ≥6 weeks before entering the study. Ten men with angina-like symptoms but normal coronary arteries by angiography (NCA group) were also treated with tamoxifen. Blood samples were collected at days -7, 0, 7, 14, 21, 28, and 56 of treatment. Endothelium-dependent flow-mediated dilatation (ED-FMD) of the brachial artery was measured by high-resolution ultrasound at 5 visits. Tamoxifen caused an increase in %ED-FMD maximal at 28 days in the CAD group (2.1±0.3% to 7.5±0.7%; P<0.0001) and the NCA group (3.8±0.4% to 7.9±1.0%; P<0.0001), with no significant change in the untreated group. Tamoxifen also caused decreases in several plasma cardiovascular risk factors, including total cholesterol, triglycerides, lipoprotein(a), and fibrinogen. Except for the triglyceride response, these effects were similar to those reported for postmenopausal women treated with tamoxifen. Conclusions-Tamoxifen substantially increased ED-FMD in men with CAD who were taking conventional medication. Together with the effects on risk factors, the data strongly support clinical evaluation of SERMs for the treatment of men with CAD.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

Great writeup. Thanx bro


----------

